# Predator Tank???



## paytheplayer (Jun 24, 2008)

I was just wondering if anybody has a predator tank, or if they have any ideas for one. Say...in a 120gal. 

I have a piranha tank already, so that's out of the question.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

The only problems I see are tank should be able to support FULL GROWN specimens assuming you want them to grow. The second Possible problem is feeding them. Many eat live prey as you are probably aware of. Unless you are growing the food that they eat there is a very good possibility that some of the feeders will be diseased and could possibly pass on the disease, bacteria, infection, etc. to the fish you are feeding them to. :wink:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

What about _Hoplias malabaricus_ or gulper catfish? I think I'd reserve the gulper catfish for a 55g. Can't go wrong with starry woodcat (_Trachelyopterus galeatus_) and then pink-tailed chalceus (_Chalceus macrolepidota_).


----------



## paytheplayer (Jun 24, 2008)

I was actually even wondering about fish that maybe arent so much predators, but will eat fish smaller than them. I know they goes with most fish, but atleast say semi-aggressive fish. 
Colombian Shark maybe, or I even read that the Reed or Rope fish can be like that as well.


----------



## Quaddity (Feb 28, 2007)

You could do a nice cichlid tank in 120 gallons.


----------



## Alf (Jul 27, 2008)

oscars and pacu will eat smaller fish. thats what mine are doing right now


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

paytheplayer said:


> I was actually even wondering about fish that maybe arent so much predators, but will eat fish smaller than them. I know they goes with most fish, but atleast say semi-aggressive fish.
> Colombian Shark maybe, or I even read that the Reed or Rope fish can be like that as well.


Columbian sharks actually require brackish-full marine conditions when they get older and would outgrow a 120G tank eventually.

Reed/ropefish are very cool, but I almost think that tank would be too tall, as they need to get up to the surface.

Pikes are really, really cool. There are some dwarf ones that would do very well in a 120. My friend has a gorgeous Crenicichla regani who is one of the most interactive fish I've ever met.

Some others:
-puffers (a bunch of different kinds)
-leaf fish
-african butterfly fish
-black ghost knife fish
-birchir
-Ctenopoma


----------

